# Old River Mud Boyz



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey fella's my polaris is just about ready to fire up . I had a Small riding crew but since the bikes been down they have all been splitting im down to me and my girl . If you are looking for a crew a new crew not one you wont be welcome in Please let me know by MIMB or myspace URL http://www.myspace.com/old_river_mud_boyz

Send a friend request or message me on here thanks hope to hear from ya'll :bigok::rockn:


----------

